# underactive thyroid



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all. Its been ages since iv posted. Feelin bit down tonite. Was just wondering if any of u lovely ladies know anythin about havin an underactive thyroid and if it can cos problems ttc?? My story - 25 yrs old , had an ectopic in feb 08, miscarrige this time last year  and failed ivf (self funded) in may. Anyway went to docs after if (also was goin for ages before) cos I am always tired, havin random bleeds and god knows what else! Anyway a month ago I went and it was a locum doc up, she told me my symtoms sounded like throid problems, however she sed this wud have bn checked during fertility testing. Is this right? Mine never was and it came back that I'm underactive and my thyroid is basically working twice as hard to try keep everything balanced. Then they tell me on thurs that I'm aslo very low on iron. Just feel like this shud have been discovered before I sepnd every penny I have on ivf. Mabey my thyroid has nothin to do with it and it was just bad luck it not workin, can't help wondering if it myt have worked if it was discovered before hand


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Dreamer,

You may want to take a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264667.204 , There is a whole thread about underactive Thyroid. My miscarriage consultant is very clear on what your levels should be for fertility. He says that your TSH should be under 2.

Good luck with everything xx

Twinks

xx


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank u so much, will have a look, mine is 8.2 or summin, which is well of the scale! Just feel let down, like iv put so much money into it and it was prob never going to work xxxx


----------



## babyluv2 (May 9, 2011)

Heya Dreamer01,

I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid 4 weeks ago and this was picked up from my bloods. I had IVF 4 years ago at a diffferent clinic and they didn't test for it?? The cycle was negative and they told us to keep trying. I am about to start IUI and i've been told that my level will need to be under 2 to start. Mine was 4.2! I totally understand your frustration, but you can't change whats already passed, you just need to say to yourself that nows its been diagnosed you can take the meds and be in a better position next time. I'm on meds and i'm due for another blood test 2morrow to see where i'm at. 

Stay positive


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank u babyluv . Ur right, at least know I can look forward, no point dwelling on something that can't be changed. Good luck with everything xxxxxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi dreamer, i am so sorry, mine was picked up in my first set of bloods at my fertility clinic and i was immediately referred to a specialist, mine was borderline and the registrar was going to leave me be, but he checked with the consultant who put me on thyroxin as i was trying to conceive, as it turned out it took a lot of the drug to balance me out, i am on quite a high dose. It got increased through my pregnancy and then reduced slightly afterwards. The only positive is you get free prescriptions for life once on it.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------

